# EVGA Also Unveils X58 Classified 4-Way SLI Motherboard



## btarunr (Sep 1, 2009)

Paired with the day's launch of the GeForce GTX 285 Classified, EVGA rolled out its newest motherboard monstrosity, the EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI (170-BL-E762-A1). This is one of the first motherboards based on the XL-ATX form-factor, with the board measuring 13.58 x 10.375 inches (L x W), which makes it as wide as an E-ATX motherboard, only longer. For use inside a chassis, the company recommends one with at least 10 expansion slots. It is based on the Intel X58 + ICH10R chipset supporting socket LGA-1366 processors, and might be making use of NVIDIA nForce 200 bridge chips to support its seven PCI-Express 2.0 x16 slots, with adequate spacing to support four of its newest GTX 285 Classified graphics cards. 

It has every feature its predecessor the X58 Classified 3-way SLI does, including a 10-phase digital PWM power design for the CPU that can provide up to 600W of power to the CPU for extreme overclocking. The pins in the LGA-1366 socket have 300% more elemental gold for better conductivity. The power is further conditioned by low-ESR film capacitors. A much larger monolithic heatsink cools the chipset. The portion over the northbridge features a fan for active cooling. Other features include support for up to 24 GB of triple-channel DDR3 memory, 9 SATA 3 Gb/s connectors, 8 channel audio, dual gigabit Ethernet, and Firewire. The X58 Classified 4-Way SLI has been listed on the company store, placed on pre-order for US $449.99.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Sep 1, 2009)

HOLY CRAP.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Sep 1, 2009)

HOLY Shit!


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 1, 2009)

I WANT THAT!!!!

£280 is alot though...

Tempting for an 'after-xmas' i7 upgrade


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 1, 2009)

Holy Crap.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG that thing is  beast stuff 3 ways 4 ways are now the go


----------



## Howard (Sep 1, 2009)

eVGA is super cruel !!!

will that fit just great in my future Obsidian 800D??? oh santa claus!!!


----------



## Naelex (Sep 1, 2009)

woah, looks awesome


----------



## legends84 (Sep 1, 2009)

GODLIKE!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## REVHEAD (Sep 1, 2009)

Throw in 4 Asus MARS and watch the pc melt literally.


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 1, 2009)

7x folding cards?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 1, 2009)

7 Single slot folders, or 7 ... Watercooled folders!!!!

Buck, you getting one? lol


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 1, 2009)

This board was heavily featured in CPU Mags dream pc round up of boutique builders. I am not sure how those builders got a sound card, etc in there with all those PCI 16 slots. Massive, sexy and ZOMG I want to die!


----------



## Cheeseball (Sep 1, 2009)

If you use all 7 PCI-E slots will they still work? Or will it disable some of the middle slots once you have 4 cards in?


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 1, 2009)

That's so much overkill that it's awesome  I have absolutely no need for anything like that, but would look nice even on wall  Nice job EVGA! (a little minus for the small fan there)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 1, 2009)

How many pci-e lanes does it have?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 1, 2009)

i think there are only 4 sli way cards right now sadly

but it looks like a kickarse board, for to expensive but thats a premium for to tech i guess, when it starts be become a bit more common thats when stuff like this becomes affordable to anyone with a similar budget to mine lol


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 1, 2009)

ridicously awesome !


----------



## werez (Sep 1, 2009)

what a waste ...


----------



## Howard (Sep 1, 2009)

this is totally a trap!!! another trap again ...
one word!!!
MARKETING STRATEGY!!!
this is my experience, i own e759..
3 SLI or 4 SLI u won't see the diff with ur human eyes, when u already got GPUs like GTX295, unless u hv big theatre in ur room lol..

and that NB fan, it's total bullshit! they could hv released it earlier on e759!!!
i'm trapped! we're trapped!!!

anyway, eVGA rocks!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2009)

What...The...****

Thats SUPER overkill. This seriously is for your extreme benchmarkers and enthusiasts.

I sure as hell am NOT getting one tho, the price is going to be through the roof and for me would be a HUGE waste of power.

But, the day games start using more then two cards fully(like everything else lags) and i have no Job, imma have to get a Console instead for my gaming pleasures, cause as tech grows, my pockets don't.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 1, 2009)

I can totally understand people who bought X58 Classified 3-way SLI for $449 not liking this


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2009)

btarunr said:


> I can totally understand people who bought X58 Classified 3-way SLI for $449 not liking this



Not me, if you can afford that, this should be nothing.

They only thing they should feel bad for is thinking 3 way SLi was going to be the high end for years, then s*** like this pops up. But considering there not your average user, im pretty sure they can afford this.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 1, 2009)

Overkill indeed.

Just SLI/Crossfire a couple cards and use the remaining slots for PCIe SSDs!


----------



## wahdangun (Sep 1, 2009)

what a wicked board

atleast now we can do 4 way SLI AND 3 way Crossfire in the same rig , it will be super duper totally awsome uber cool rig


----------



## Disparia (Sep 1, 2009)

Or 4-way SLI + 3-way SLI for PhysX!

Samsung, we're going to need 30" 5120 x 3200 monitors ASAP, kthxby.


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 1, 2009)

theres no diff seriously i smell gimick


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 1, 2009)

So either this or a P6T7. Has EVGA figured out their nforce chip performance problems since this will probably be like the Asus board in that it was 2 nforce chips. Probably would make for an interesting workstation board.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 1, 2009)

7 pci-e are cool. but using it practicle is not likely. first whats the lane bandwidth? using quad sli on 8x lanes is pointless. 2, even though shit is moving to pcie this is still pointless.


----------



## csendesmark (Sep 1, 2009)

_*10-phase digital PWM power design for the CPU that can provide up to 600W of power to the CPU for extreme overclocking.*_

600W for what? 

I call it simply marketing...
but I have to also admit: this is a great board anyway

600W means instant meltdown 
I you can cool a 200W heatpower, you are already has a full fridge


----------



## BazookaJoe (Sep 1, 2009)

I NEED FRESH PANTS...

SO MANY SLOTSZ  ... drool... 

Where & When can I buy this thing?!?!?!?!?


----------



## apheX? (Sep 1, 2009)

oh.... how rubbish.

I'm waiting for 10-way SLI personally. *looks at the time

And to justify my need for 10 cards in SLI... its simple.

Gfx cards just cant handle games all by themselves these days... oh wait. oh, they can? HOW STUPID!


----------



## BazookaJoe (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh I have no interest in SLI what so ever...

I just want enough slots to run independent SATA controllers & USB3 Controllers at FULL Speeds instead of this half data rate unified crap we get built in now & Proper sound cards that don't sound like all these onboard garbage chips ...  and hell maybe even some nice Video IN / OUT boards for makin homemade 3DHD porn...

OH and a proper dedicated network card with its own controller that does'nt eat CPU time... 

(BECAUSE THEY DO - LOOK IT UP)

Edit : Stand alone controllers on their own cards perform WAY WAY WAY better that the integrated ones , as  (assuming you buy a decent one ) they have their OWN controllers for each channel instead of sharing 1 processor for 4 or 6 channels (SATA / USB / WHATEVER) and this MOBO finally re-opens those doors that have been closed since PCI got shunned and we went down to having 2 MAYBE 3 max usable slots on an average mobo - After your GTX hogged all the other space.

And I could go on forever... 

And I might...

No not really...


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 1, 2009)

I think i could have some fun with this setup.....


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 1, 2009)

where is fits opinion of its next board when someone need its


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 1, 2009)

I pooped myself.


----------



## zCexVe (Sep 1, 2009)

Can we have the schematic of this board?How are the slots wired?


----------



## Disparia (Sep 1, 2009)

Take a close look at the board pic.

"Seems like" slots 1, 3, and 5 are at x16 if the slot below them is unoccupied, otherwise you'll be at x8. Slot 7 is always at x16.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 1, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Take a close look at the board pic.
> 
> "Seems like" slots 1, 3, and 5 are at x16 if the slot below them is unoccupied, otherwise you'll be at x8. Slot 7 is always at x16.



thats stupid, the last slot at always 16x


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2009)

BazookaJoe said:


> Where & When can I buy this thing?!?!?!?!?



Can pre-order on EVGA store for $449.99. 



zCexVe said:


> Can we have the schematic of this board?How are the slots wired?



It uses two NF200 chips over the two x16 ports of the X58. So it's: x16/NC/x16/NC/x16/NC/x16 when doing quad-SLI. Each x16 slot uses switching to give away 8 lanes to its immediate neighbour, if populated.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't think I could picture 7 single slot cards all in a row x.x
But would be epic indeed.


----------



## zCexVe (Sep 2, 2009)

I hope somebody find a way to do X-fire for graphics with 3 way SLI for Physx to make all 7 slots Occupied.That would be the greatest thing.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 2, 2009)

evga i will not be ur bitch


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 2, 2009)

im not shot this not the first one , Asus do it first


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 2, 2009)

I missed this and I bet some of you too:
_The new EVGA X58 Classified 4WAY SLI should bring some joy to Folding@Home fans, but the bad side of the story is that it needs a PC chassis that has at least ten expansion slots as this one is based on XL-ATX form factor. -Fudzilla_

Fools with it's 7 slots that are much lower than usually.


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 2, 2009)

what the hell is XL-ATX? i'm off to google


----------



## Disparia (Sep 2, 2009)

It's all in the article and brought up again in the tread 

http://www.evga.com/articles/00501/







While they can call the 4-Way whatever they want (XL-ATX), I cringe that they call that puny 3X  board at 12 x 10 an E-ATX.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 25, 2009)

do want.


----------



## icon1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wicked board, the XL-ATX form factor is too big for me.. and TBH i don't see any need for this board right now. Nevertheless EVGA rocks! *drool


----------

